# F-16 Jet Flugsimulator?



## Conjac (6. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Flugsimulator der möglichst realistisch ist und bei dem man einen F-16 Kampfjet fliegen kann.
Kennt hier jemand ein passenden Simulator?

Vielen Dank und Liebe Grüße


----------



## wacoda (6. September 2016)

Leider kenne ich keine Flugsimulation in der man eine F-16 steuern kann.

Selber "fliege" ich in DCS-World, in der die meisten Flugmodelle sehr realistisch gesteuert werden können und praktisch alle Schalter im Cockpit klickbar sind. 
Die Simulation selber kann man hier *umsonst* runterladen.
Eine Su-25T und eine TF-51D sind da auch schon inbegriffen, allerdings sind diese nicht mit den voll klickbaren Cockpits ausgestattet aber für den Anfang langts den meisten allemal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Flugzeueg/Hubschrauber muss man dazu kaufen!

Es kommen laufend neue Flugmodelle hinzu, ob da irgendwann auch eine F-16 dabei ist weiss ich allerdings nicht, aber momentan ist z.B. eine F-18 im Anmarsch.
Das deutsche DCS Forum findest Du hier und das englischsprachige hier

Übrigens:
Simulation ist für DCS schon der richtige Ausdruck. Allein das Handbuch der A10-C hat rund 700 Seiten und das Starten dieses Musters dauert über SIEBEN  Minuten! 
Als Beispiel hier ein Startup Video Tutorial der A-10C!


----------



## PaladinX (12. September 2016)

Falcon BMS 4.33
BMS 4.33 Trailer - YouTube

Durch eine echte dynamische Kampagne mehr für den Singleplayer geeignet als DCS.


----------



## aloha84 (12. September 2016)

PaladinX schrieb:


> Falcon BMS 4.33
> BMS 4.33 Trailer - YouTube
> 
> Durch eine echte dynamische Kampagne mehr für den Singleplayer geeignet als DCS.



Basiert das noch auf Falcon 4.0? (mein "all time favourite"^^)


----------



## PaladinX (13. September 2016)

Das ist eine kostenlose Mod für das alte originale Falcon.
Falcon gibts übrigens auch bei Gog zu kaufen (Original muss installiert sein).


----------



## Speeding (7. April 2017)

Aerofly FS 2 (F-15, F-18) F-16 ?


----------



## Kuhprah (8. April 2017)

Falcon BMS 4.33 .. was besseres wirst nicht finden. Brauchst aber das Originale Falcon 4.0 installiert damit der Mod läuft.  Wir fliegen das online mit bis zu 25 Leuten  Graphisch vielleicht nicht sooo super wie aktuelle andere Sims, aber darauf kommt es nicht an am Ende. 

Aber versuch nicht dir das alles selber beizubringen.. das geht ewig... besser du suchst dir ne Staffel und lernst da. Geht viel schneller und macht deutlich mehr Spass  Ich bin bei den 1st VFW Glory Wings (1st Glory Wings - Virtual Fighter Wings) , aber da gibt's noch andere kleinere.


----------



## airXgamer (10. April 2017)

Man kann auch (wie ich) den guten alten FSX dafür verwenden. Mods für die F-16 gibts genug, Realismus ist halt FSX, gleiches gilt für die überragende Grafik .


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (14. April 2017)

Ich fange immer mehr an mich für Flugsimulation zu interessieren, weil reine Ballerspiele mir immer mehr und mehr auf die Nerven fallen. Flugsim hat einfach etwas und da steht - je nach Spiel (ganz klar) dann eben nicht das alles in die Luftsprengen und Wegballern im Vordergrund. Daher zieht es mich eher in Richtung realistische Flug-Sims und weniger in Richtung "Ich baller im Weltall ein paar Space-Katzen weg, wie man es vielleicht aus uralten Wingcommander Zeiten her kennt".


----------



## Kuhprah (14. April 2017)

Kenn ich.. ist bei uns auch nicht anders. Die ganzen Taktischen Spielchen mit 20 bis auch mal 30 andern Leuten online fordern da ganz schön... und die oberste Devise ist immer den Flieger nach Hause zu bringen.. man hat gar nix gewonnen wenn man viele Treffer hat aber dann nach Hause paddeln muss..


----------



## Genel (28. Februar 2018)

PaladinX schrieb:


> Falcon BMS 4.33
> BMS 4.33 Trailer - YouTube
> 
> Durch eine echte dynamische Kampagne mehr fÃ¼r den Singleplayer geeignet als DCS.



Für F-16 Falcon aufjedenfall 

Spiel kaufen - Mod herunterladen


----------

